# Redwood city to SF



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Can anyone sugget a bike route from Redwood city Caltrain station to SF. Thanks.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

reverse the sf2g ride:
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?gl=...d=113311549671128898277.000468824cbfbb9ea4f17


----------



## taj13 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you have time I'd look into routes that access skyline blvd, or even hwy 1.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Depends a lot on where in SF you want to go.

You can combine options from these routes,

San Francisco -> Burlingame -> Foster City at Bikely.com

San Francisco -> San Mateo -> Foster City at Bikely.com

Foster City -> Edgewood/Canada Rd -> San Mateo -> Foster City (by BuenosAires) at Bikely.com

Foster City -> Bayfront Park -> Redwood City (by BuenosAires) at Bikely.com


----------

